# If my wife finds out, I'm SO dead...



## manaheim (Jul 7, 2008)

I _had_ to post this picture of her.  The quality is horrid because I just popped up the internal flash and took the shot, but I couldn't pass it up.

We were at this "Feed the lorakeets" thing at the Oregon zoo.  Basically, they give you a small cup of applejuice and cut you loose in a small netted-in area with lorakeets.  Simple enough, right?

For the most part, people would get maybe one to sit on them and drink the juice... many people were hard pressed to get any as it was later in the day and they were already pretty well "fed".

Not my wife, however... for some wacky reason, she winds up with three on her at once... and they decide to start fighting while on her.  :lmao:  My wife isn't used to birds as I am (I used to work in a pet store) so she's basically like "oh my god what the hell am I supposed to do now?!?!". :lmao: I, of course, being the helpful husband, was laughing my ass off and taking pictures of her.


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

... starts dialing the phone ... looks at manaheim ... "is it worth a 400mm f2.8"?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 7, 2008)

:lmao:  Classic!!!!





But you're a dead man


----------



## MissMia (Jul 7, 2008)

Very funny!


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2008)

and just so you know - I saved it!
so now you can't go deleting it to hide evidence! 


now Show me the money!
*and give it to me too please ! *


----------



## manaheim (Jul 7, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh sure, here I share the love with you all by giving you a good laugh, and all you can think to do is try to burn me down for it.  I see how it works... LOL


----------

